# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Thiên Nhiên Tourist

## heocoi

*Địa chỉ* : 1356, 3 Tháng 2, F2, Q11, TpHCM
*Thành phố* : TP Hồ Chí Minh
*Số điện thoại* : (+84-8) 62611513
*Loại hình Công ty* : Du Lịch Nội Địa, quốc tế

Công Ty Cổ Phần Du Lịch Thiên Nhiên (Nature Tourist.,JSC) với tinh thần trách nhiệm cao, chúng tôi rất hân hạnh đồng hành cùng quý khách. Hiện tại công ty chúng tôi chuyên lữ hành các Tour :

-   Tour trọn gói dành cho khách đi du lịch nước ngoài như các nước Châu Á.

    Thái Lan Bangkok - Pattaya, Phuket.
    Singapore.
    Malaysia.
    Indonesia.
    Campuchia.
    Trung Quốc.
    Đài Loan.
    Philippines Vv...

-   Tour trọn gói dành cho khách đi du lịch nội địa.

-   Thiết kế tour theo yêu cầu của quý khách: cá nhân, đoàn tập thể, nhóm gia đình….

-   Và rất nhiều loại hình du lịch và dịch vụ khác:

•    Dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn trong nước và nước ngoài.

•    Cho thuê xe du lịch.

•    Đặt vé máy bay.

•    Làm visa du lịch cho khách quốc tế. Hoặc Visa đi nước ngoài cho khách Việt Nam.

Công Ty Cổ Phần Du Lịch Thiên Nhiên (Nature Tourist.,JSC) luôn luôn xem chất lượng sản phẩm là tiêu chí hàng đầu khi phục vụ khách hàng, với phương châm “Khách hàng là thượng đế”. Nhằm đạt được phương châm này Nature Tourist không ngừng cải thiện - đào tạo một đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp nhiệt tình - vui vẻ - tận tụy để phục vụ khách hàng.

----------


## jimmytravel10

Dịch vụ đặt phòng tại Campuchia ,dịch vụ khách sạn giá rẻ tại Campuchia
 RAC Travel & Booking Office Tel : 08 66 84 64 27 // 08 627 46427 // 093 277 9 703– hotline: 093 856 9108
Đặt phòng khách sạn ở khắp nơi tại Campuchia phù hợp về giá cả với người Việt Nam Bán vé máy bay nội địa và quốc tế liên tục khuyến mại phòng vé lớn tại Sài Gòn 
Tư vấn làm tour trọn gói đi Lào , Campuchia , Thái Land , và các tour du lịch trong nước Bạn chỉ cần cầm booking của công ty chúng tôi RAC Travel và Passport bạn có thể Check in khách sạn đã đặt mà không cần đến những giấy tờ lằng nhằng khác
Với hệ thống khách sạn các loại tại RAC Travel rất tiện lợi và giá vô cùng tốt về giá cả

Tại sao bạn nên đặt trước khách sạn khi đi công việc, du lịch?….Bởi vì nếu không đặt trước bạn sẽ bị động khi phải đi tìm khách sạn theo nhu cầu sẽ rất mất thời gian và tiền đi Taxi hơn nữa khi tìm được khách sạn cũng có khi khách sạn HẾT PHÒNG hoặc giá quá cao áp dụng cho khách thuê lẻ

Vậy đương nhiên bạn phải trả nhiều tiền hơn, mất nhiều thời gian hơn v

Đối với RAC Travel là đại lý của hơn 800 khách sạn , nhà nghĩ lớn nhỏ trên toàn nước Campuchia với mức giá cực kỳ ưu đãi đến 50% giá thực của khách sạn đưa ra

Xin quý khách lưu ý: Quý khách nên tham khảo giá trên các website và các cty đặt phòng trước khi liên hệ với RAC Travel để có mức giá khách quan nhất

Add Office :268 Cộng Hòa, Phường 13, Quận Tân Bình, Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh ( Ngã tư Cộng Hoà  - Hoàng Hoa Thám ) 

Tel : 08 66 84 64 27  // 08 6274 6427 – Hotline 093 856 9108 – 24/7

Đặt phòng khách sạn ở Việt Nam các khách sạn từ 1-5 sao trên toàn quốc
Nói đến Kampuchia & Thái Land- Nói đến RAC travel , chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các loại Land tour , xe du lịch phòng khách sạn và vé xe chuyên Kampuchia -Quý khách có nhu cầu liên hệ Mr.093 856 9 108 thank

----------


## jimmytravel10

RAC Travel - ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐIA, QUỐC TẾ

268 Cộng Hòa, Phường 13, Quận Tân Bình, Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh ( Ngã tư Cộng Hoà  - Hoàng Hoa Thám )
Tel: 08.627 46 427 // 08.66 84 64 27 - Hotline: 093 277 9 703
--------------

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bangkok ( Băng Cốc) , Hồng Kong, Tokyo....., Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bangkok ( Băng Cốc), Hồng Kong, Tokyo......, Vé máy bay khuyến mại Sài Gòn đi Bangkok ( Băng Cốc), Hồng Kong, Tokyo....

Khởi hành từ Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh đi BangKok, Nội địa Thái lan ( trừ Kohsamui)
________________________________________

ĐIỀU KIỆN CHUNG:
Áp dụng với mọi chuyến bay mang số hiệu TG (ba số)
Thời gian xuất vé càng sớm giá vé càng rẻ
Thời gian khởi hành chặng đầu tiên từ
Mùa thấp điểm:
Mùa cao điểm:
Vé khuyến mãi được xuất tại phòng vé của Hàng không THAI
Booking phải có chỗ khi xuất vé
Giá vé cho trẻ em (2-12 tuổi): 75% giá vé
Giá vé cho em bé (0-2 tuổi): 20% giá công bố
Không được kết hợp giá giữa hai hạng đặt chỗ V & W
Hạng đạt chỗ W: Không được đổi ngày giờ
Hạng đặt chỗ V: không được phép đổi ngày/ giờ khởi hành, chặng về được đổi ngày với lệ phí USD 60
Được hoàn vé nguyên với lệ phí USD 60, không được hoàn vé đã sử dụng một phần
Giá vé trên không bao gồm thuế và phụ phí xăng dầu, chỗ có hạn
Giá vé có thể thay đổi không báo trước
Nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi siêu rẻ cho khách hàng đặt mua vé sớm - Update thường xuyên!
+ Hệ thống vé điện tử đầu tiên ở Việt Nam - Hiện đại , Tiết kiệm , Thuận tiện , Nhanh chóng
+ Hoạt động 24/24 với hệ thống đặt vé Onlines , giao vé tận nơi miễn phí theo yêu cầu của khách hàng , cung cấp tất cả các dịch vụ liên quan đến vé máy bay.

Cam kết của chúng tôi:
- Bán đúng giá của hãng hàng không cho khách hàng khi đặt chỗ .
- Đặt chỗ và giữ chỗ miễn phí cho khách hàng.
- Làm việc 24/7
- Cắt hoa hồng cao cho vé đoàn
- Không thu phí dịch vụ, giao vé trong nội thành miễn phí
Văn phòng TP Hồ Chí Minh
Địa chỉ:268 Cộng Hòa, Phường 13, Quận Tân Bình, Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh ( Ngã tư Cộng Hoà  - Hoàng Hoa Thám )
Tel: 08- 66 84 6 4 27 //  08.627 46 4 27 // 093 277 9 703
Nick yahoo: travel108 -- ractravel6 --- ractravel7
Nick skype: rac.travel2
Email: ractravel@yahoo.com
Ngoài ra chúng tôi RAC Travel còn cung cấp các dịch vụ như : Tổ chức Tour du lịch trong nước và quốc tế, cho thuê xe đi Campuchia các loại , vé xe bus đi Campuchia , Đặt phòng khách sạn, Dịch vụ visa xuất nhập cảnh Việt Nam và quốc tế…
Hãy lưu số điện thoại 08.66 84 64 27 // 08 62 74 64 27 hay 093 277 9 703 của chúng tôi vào danh bạ của bạn. Khi bạn cần chỉ cần gọi chúng tôi

----------


## jimmytravel10

CÔNG TY TNHH MTV DU LỊCH THÁI DƯƠNG 
THAI DUONG TOURISM LIMITED COMPANY - RAC Travel 
Đ/c : 268 Cộng Hòa , Phường 13, Quận Tân Bình – TP HCM
Tel : 08 62 74 64 27 - 08. 62 93 64 56 , Hotline : 0915 94 64 27
Email :ractravel@yahoo.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Kính gởi bảng báo giá các dịch vụ Xuất Nhập Cảnh của Công ty chúng tôi :

I. DỊCH VỤ GIA HẠN VISA VIỆT NAM : 

     1- Công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam : Thời gian làm : 02 ngày làm việc, cung cấp scan hộ chiếu

          a. Loại visa 1 tháng : 10 USD

          b. Loại visa 3 tháng 1 lần :

              + Nhận tại ĐSQ Việt Nam : 15 USD
              + Nhận tại cửa khẩu :         20 USD

          c. Loại visa 3 tháng nhiều lần :

             + Nhận tại ĐSQ Việt Nam : 35 USD
             + Nhận tại cửa khẩu :         30 USD

          d. Visa du lịch cho khách Quốc tịch hạn chế (Châu Phi, Hồi giáo, v..v) : vui lòng gọi, email để được tư vấn.

          e. Đón và làm visa cho khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất (khách chưa có visa Việt Nam)

 2- Gia hạn, cấp mới visa Việt Nam : 05 ngày làm việc, cung cấp Hộ chiếu gốc (không cần xác nhận tạm trú) (Nhập cảnh Sân bay Nội Bài - Đà Nẵng : vui lòng + 60 USD)

          a. Gia hạn visa : gốc B3 (Trung Quốc +60 USD)

              + Loại 1 tháng : 45 USD
              + Loại 3 tháng : 60 USD

              + 3 tháng nhiều lần : 165 USD

         b. Cấp mới, chuyển đổi visa : vào miễn thị thực

              + Loại 1 tháng :                95 USD
              + Loại 3 tháng 1 lần :       105 USD
              + Loại 3 tháng nhiều lần : 170 USD

         c. Xử lý visa xuất cảnh các trường hợp trễ hạn : Vui lòng gọi, email để được tư vấn.

 3- Thẻ tạm trú 2 năm (không cần giấy phép LĐ-Hồ sơ Cty) : 950 USD

 4- Giấy miễn thị thực 5 năm (Việt kiều) : 150 USD

 II. DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA DU LỊCH NƯỚC NGOÀI CHO KHÁCH VIỆT NAM :

         a. Ấn Độ : thời gian làm 10 ngày (làm khẩn 5 ngày + 30 USD)

             + Người Việt Nam : 90 USD (loại 3 tháng 1 lần)
             + Nước ngoài :        120 USD

         b. Hồng Kông : thời gian 5 ngày

             + Loại 1 tháng 1 lần lưu trú 7 ngày : 95 USD

         c. Trung Quốc : thời gian 5 ngày

             + Loại 3 tháng 1 lần :        95 USD
             + Khách đoàn (>2 khách): 60 USD

         d. Visa các nước khác : Vui lòng gọi, email để được tư vấn.



Liên hệ : Mr.Cường 
Email :  ractravel@yahoo.com
Phone : 08.62 74 64 27 - 091 594 64 27

 Website : www.ractravel.net  hay www.thaiduongtourism.com

----------

